

Choose your next startup idea (Startup Breeding) - madbyte
http://www.startupbreeding.com

======
wingerlang
How about this one:
[http://i.imgur.com/WfeRSbB.png](http://i.imgur.com/WfeRSbB.png)

~~~
bengali3
I'm game. What if you could make donations to a culled list of charities
through tinder, and tinder would keep track and display your taste in
charities and 'show off' your generosity.

Edit: Didn't go over my head, yes I understand what was originally implied

------
viach
Please add possibility for creating a landing page and generating basic pitch
for investors.

~~~
madbyte
haha )

------
quackware
Aww, it doesn't come up with it's own startup-y name? Funny website!

~~~
madbyte
it's transparent ;)

------
Responseless
Indeed. [http://i.imgur.com/3Aw74mW.png](http://i.imgur.com/3Aw74mW.png)

